# Name that song



## RemyTwo1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

had to take one last ditch effort at figuring out what this song is, so could use some help. 

I don't know the name of the band, the name of the song, none of the lyrics, because it played during my morning circuit training workout and all I remember was that chant : Ohhhh oh-oh, oohhhhh-OH it's classic rock , I think it's 80s, and you hear that at pretty much the end of every line (or two lines)

I don't have my instrument with me where I am (I know, I know, what the hell right) but I managed to piece together the general hum from an online virtual guitar, and I have it in notes format (no time to write a tab) so hopefully you guys can play it and remember what the hell it is so that I can add it to my playlist.

d e e d e-e d e e-b B B (one octave up I think for those two capital Bs) a g e | e d b d e (Ooohhhh oh-oh, ohhhhh OH) 

So if anyone likes a challenge, please try and then let me know what you come up with. Even just the band name would be helpful.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

geez, now you've got me curious


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Misty Mountain Hop by Led Zeppelin?


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Kung Fu Fighting?

Sorry...I can't help it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeppelin - D'yer Mak'er?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

well this is as awkward as skinny dipping in a cesspool...

have you tried the radio station website? a lot of them have the playlist online...

but at this point...its all speculation...so i'll say its boston...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

led zep..."the immigrant song"...???...

whitesnake..."still of the night"...???...

need more clues...

singer...male/female/both...???...

anything unique about the song that stands out...???...

was song featured in car/gap commercial...???...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/No1MvrGUXUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/No1MvrGUXUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UyWHdXb_CY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UyWHdXb_CY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe it was this?

[YOUTUBE]Hc16Y9fiCvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Maybe it was this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Hc16Y9fiCvQ[/YOUTUBE]


Hahhaahhaha!!

I have to go with D'yer Mak'er on this one. The notes mean nothing to me, since I'm staring at an Excel window and can't think of anything else at the moment, but the Oh-oh-ohs definitely sound like D'yer Mak'er to me.


----------



## RemyTwo1 (Mar 28, 2008)

*.....nope*

Sorry guys, none of those are it, but I can try more clues.

The singer was male, the song was very aggressive hard rock, like the whitesnake song that was posted, the "oohhh"s were more of a chant and less of the way it's in D'yer Mak'er...other than the notes of how it went I can't think of anything more. I didn't know what radio station was on in the gym, but I'm going back there tomorrow so I'll definitely ask. Will let you know if I find it, thanks for your help guys, keep trying !!! One of us has to get this


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

"Running Down A Dream"- Tom Petty? If so, your chords helped me more than the "Oh Oohhhh" stuff LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5tF_-AkU6U


Shawn


----------



## RemyTwo1 (Mar 28, 2008)

*nope*

Nah dude, this is too laid back, what I heard was more similar to the whitesnake song that was posted. 

Those weren't chords, those were notes...that's what the guy actually sounds like when he's singing the song. I figured putting in the actual notes were better than going "da DA DA, da DA-DA, da DA DA-da , DAA DAAaadada Ohhhhh oh-oh, ohhh-OH" hahahaa

Thanks for trying though, see if you can come up with anything else by simply picking those notes on your guitar


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

*wild guess but...*

was it thunder struck?There's a chant in there and from what you said it could be it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlejfA5NCbQ


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It wasn't LOVIN EVERY MINUTE OF IT by Loverboy, was it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiF8md-w-zw

-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooops...double post!
-Mikey


----------



## RemyTwo1 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Yyessss!!!!*

Hhahahahahaah yesssss Thanks Mikey!!!!

Sorry xuthal it wasn't thunderstruck, thunderstuck was more of a clenched-teeth noise than an "oh" but after listening to this song, I've noticed it's "whoa"s not "oh"s I'm not sure if that would've made a difference. Upon closer listening, I've noticed that it's terribly generic, which is probably what I need for workouts. Thanks again spikezone, that was awesome.

Here guys, enjoy the song LoL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiF8md-w-zw


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Spikezone said:


> It wasn't LOVIN EVERY MINUTE OF IT by Loverboy, was it?


*lol* I wouldn't have guessed that one in a long, long time.
partially b/c I can't remember the last time I heard that on the radio.

well done.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

RemyTwo1 said:


> Hhahahahahaah yesssss Thanks Mikey!!!!
> 
> Sorry xuthal it wasn't thunderstruck, thunderstuck was more of a clenched-teeth noise than an "oh" but after listening to this song, I've noticed it's "whoa"s not "oh"s I'm not sure if that would've made a difference. Upon closer listening, I've noticed that it's terribly generic, which is probably what I need for workouts. Thanks again spikezone, that was awesome.
> 
> ...


You know, I work at Safeway, and every time that song comes on the PA I think, "Wow, I should try to get the guys in my band interested in it!". Of course, I can't talk them into it (we do Working For The Weekend as our obligatory Loverboy tune), but that song always grabs my ears. Anyway, you're welcome! DO I win a prize? LOL! Just kidding...I'm just waiting for that Thinline Tele (is it drawn yet?)
-Mikey
-Mikey


----------

